# Are Ibex bicycles any good?



## noobking314 (Apr 23, 2006)

I've looked at them, and they seem to be great deals. For about the trophy comp which is priced similarly to the Spec. 

Highlights:

Trophy Comp:

LX derailleurs
Manitou splice platinum air
Avid BB7 discs


Rockhopper comp disc:

Deore and lx deraileurs
Rock shox tora
Avid BB5

Are Ibex bikes low quality? Otherwise, the Ibex seems to be superior to the rocckhopper comp disc in every way. I am not sure which shock absorber is better, and i'd appreciate if someone could tell me.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't heard one person talk negatively about the Ibex bikes. Yes, i'm new to the scene, but it seems like a steal.


----------



## noobking314 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah i looked at a review of the trophy comp on the forum, and it's definetely a steal. There's probably a reason why Ibex seems to be the official bike manufacturer of mtbr.com


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

travis712 said:


> I haven't heard one person talk negatively about the Ibex bikes. Yes, i'm new to the scene, but it seems like a steal.


I have been hanging around here for a while now, and i have not heard much/anything negative about Ibex. Not popular, but i think a lot of that is simply do to the fact that you cannot test ride them before you buy. But, the geometry is nothing out of the ordinary. Consider one if $$$ is important to you.


----------



## Whiffle (May 2, 2006)

I picked up an Alpine 450 last fall, and I'm very very pleased with it. I went and shopped around first and got some ballpark sizes, and then used Ibex's sizing chart as well and ended up with the perfect size. I'm about 190 lbs and its held up great to some small jumping and plenty of dirt track trails. So far not a thing has broken, but I have had a few loose nuts and bolts (namely the crank bolt and a couple of spokes). I don't know if thats normal or not since I'm still new to the bike maintenance as well as the dirt trail riding. So far there hasn't been anything I've been unable to fix myself though. Its in need of a tuneup though...and a wash...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ibex bikes are great, the obvious is the components just knock the grips off the competion & the frame is on par with the best. There is only a few major frame manufactures in the world.


----------



## MSU_Grad_121 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, they are REALLY well specced for the money, and dogonfr will attest to their quality. Their prices don't reflect low quality, just that they cut out the "middle man" and sell only over the internet. That, to me, is the only downside. If you're new or not sure what you want, you can't lay your hands on the bike before you buy. Granted, they'll let you send it back if it's wrong, but the ability to handle and ride a bike before buying it is what will keep the LBS in business. If you're comfortable with buying online, you can't go wrong with IBEX.

Ross


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hows that road bike search doing MSU_Grad_121 any luck


----------



## MrHyde (Nov 11, 2004)

Noobking, you should check out the IBIS reveiws here, I was looking at an apogee, and the reveiws had nothing but good things to say about the company, and warranty issues being handled quickly. The only hiccup would be the maintenence issue, seeing as you are not going to be sending it back to have the deraileur adjusted! It would be best if you had someone handy with bikes to help you out. Hit the trails and youre bound to find a great group willing to show you the ropes!


----------



## noobking314 (Apr 23, 2006)

alright thanks for the advice guys. i'll probably go for ibex if the rockhopper disc is more expensive. My dad should be able to handle any minor problems.


----------

